# Low dust Mud



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I a previous post by dant he mentioned low dust mud ,, What's up with this ? I know there have been products out there for some time claiming to be low dust ... I myself have never tried them because I felt it is just a gimmick to sell something .... Has any pros out there used these so called lo dust mud's ??? I feel that sanding no matter what it is will create dust , am I wrong in my thinking ? silverstilts aka the rock doctor


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The dust does seem to fall more straight down the wall and tends to get less airborne. Still more expensive so I won't buy it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The dust does seem to fall more straight down the wall and tends to get less airborne. Still more expensive so I won't buy it.


 Guess that would make sense , I remember going to home depot and the sales person every time I would walk in there would try to sell it to me , I told him I wouldn't even try it because of the cost let alone i really don't buy much from them to begin with only in a pinch if I ran short on materials .. I usually buy from drywall supply or tamarack .... From what i recall I don't even think it was a standard size pale and they wanted way more $$$$ for it , and I also buy in the cartons which the low dust only came in pails... I guess for the DIY guys it would be ok..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's garbage. it settles in a little less time than normal mud. big deal... dust is dust. OPEN A WINDOW!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> It's garbage. it settles in a little less time than normal mud. big deal... dust is dust. OPEN A WINDOW!


 :thumbup: thats what i though dust is just dust it don't just disapper into thin air .... that's why I use a vac sander no dust except the hand sanding which don't amount to much..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe have to try one of those other cheapo sanders that was floating around on this site some time ago , the one where you had to oil it about every 30 seconds or so  don't hear to much about that piece of sh*t anymore eh ?


----------

